# ajouter RAM sur iMac G5 (version avec iSight)



## IVPPITER OPTIMVS MAXIMVS (2 Décembre 2005)

je compte m'acheter un iMac G5 mais comme là RAM est trèèèèèèèèèèèès chère chez apple, je voulais ajouter une barette de 1Go voir 2Go en plus de celle de 512 qui est parait-il soudée...
Mais je suis pas spécialicete et je voulais savoir si c'était facile. Et aussi être sur que la RAM que je choisirai soit compatible... (je pense prendre de la corssair DDR2 PC4200)


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2005)

Je crois qu'il y a deja un sujet pour ca...
Enfin, je suis pas modo


----------

